# Bagged Products



## River Hill (Mar 14, 2000)

What are you guys paying for bagged products. For example Rock Salt, Calcium, and others? Do you normally get a better price by the pallet? Also how much do you bill your customers per bag of product? I know around here most clients get billed around $12.00 for salt and $20.00 for Calcium.


----------



## karl klein (Jan 28, 2001)

potassiam 6.00 a bag 16.00 applyed


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I just picked up 30 10kg bags of rock salt for $1.50each It was on clearance, reg $3.50/bag. I would get more but I got no room. Great price for around hereThumbs Up 
I usually get 20kg but whatever is cheaper. What you guys paying for bags this year? Untreated Rock salt I'm talking.


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

Calicum for $ 8-9.00 a bag 18.00 applied
Rock Salt $ 6.50 a bag 15.00 applied that is per pallet purchase price


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

10 yr old thread.someone is bored


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

i think we all are


----------



## muffy189 (Jan 26, 2011)

Burkartsplow;1470074 said:


> 10 yr old thread.someone is bored


haha i just caught that myself. and ya im bored too. lol.


----------



## 2ExploreSnow (Aug 30, 2011)

So much for an old thread, it still is on top of list...

Dollar General store -- bagged salt $1.50 a bag. That may be for their 20lb size.


----------



## peterng (Apr 13, 2006)

I paid $8.50/bag for a 40kg (88lb) bag by the pallet from Home Depot. $9/bag individually from the same spot. Once they ran out I could get product for similar pricing but it was not as nice of a product. dirty, sticky rock salt. Not much different than straight bagged product whereas the other product (sifto) was clearly refined, consistenly sized white particles. Flowed very nicely.

$14/bag for 50lb mag of magnesium (enviromelt)

$10/bag 44lb bag for a product called jet blu which is NaCl coated with runway deicer. Not bad but doesn't work down to the lower temps the Mag can achieve.

We certainly pay a little more for product up here in these smaller markets compared to big city. I spend a lot of time sourcing suppliers. Shipping is the big product cost. Wholesale pricing at the source is obviously favorable but the source is never nearby for me.
Pete


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

20 pallets at $171.00 per pallet. 50lb bags.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

how many in a pallet?


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

49 bags/pallet


----------

